# New '06 Six/13 !



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

My first Campy bike - I've seen the light.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Nice rig*

Enjoy your new ride. That bike is killer looking. Your gonna love the Campy stuff. I know I love mine. What do you have on it? Chorus or Record? Either way both road groups kick butt. Have fun on that slick ride. Peace.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, that is definately a VERY nice looking bike!!!!!!


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

*Yowza*

I was just drooling over the same bike in the LBS this past Saturday. Your pics look good, but for those who haven't seen this one in person.... YOU NEED TO! It's the sharpest ride that I've seen. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Thanks guys*

Its all Record except for the Cannondale crank and SRM. I have about 7 hours on it now (been rainin' too much around here). 

I bought a Caad8 demo with Dura-Ace back in the Spring and its pretty much the only bike I've ridden until I got a chance at this six/13. So, with the time I've spent on the Cadd8 I already had the fit worked out and now only lack swapping the K-wing for a Newton anatomic bar to get everything cozy. 

I am flat crazy about the way this bike rides, handles, descends, oh - and looks. I'll have a few bikes for sale soon.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*nice bike. BTW, why a book under each wheel?*

For presentation?


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Can your bike read two books at once ??? ;-)*

Actually, I ride on a lot of chipseal roads and the tires are blackened in spots with tar. Even though I give my bikes a quick wipedown after each ride the tires are pretty nasty. I'd rather toss the old C'Sport and Natl Geo than spend time cleaning carpet.


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

12x23 said:


> Its all Record except for the Cannondale crank and SRM. I have about 7 hours on it now (been rainin' too much around here).
> 
> I bought a Caad8 demo with Dura-Ace back in the Spring and its pretty much the only bike I've ridden until I got a chance at this six/13. So, with the time I've spent on the Cadd8 I already had the fit worked out and now only lack swapping the K-wing for a Newton anatomic bar to get everything cozy.
> 
> I am flat crazy about the way this bike rides, handles, descends, oh - and looks. I'll have a few bikes for sale soon.


How does the ride of the six13 compare to the caad8? Much different?


----------



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

wow. my dream bike. in my size i think? Is it a 58?


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*58cm*

All it lacks bein' my dreambike is replacing the FSA stem and K-Wing with a Newton 86* stem and anatomic bar.


----------

